# this is addicting...



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

after seeing some homemade baits in action, i made up my mind to start making them myself. it took me a while to get all set up to carve and paint. its exactly the opposite of what i thought it would be. i figured the carving would be hard and the airbrushing would be a breeze, HA!! i seem to have a knack for carving, but my painting really needs some help. 

id like to thank Donkey for giving me some tips, he helped me out alot. however in his own evil way, he also let me fail..... i know he was smiling ear to ear when i told him i used heat to seal a freshly carved lure with etex and i ended up with big bubbles. : 

anyhow, heres my first finished lure. man these things take a long time to make from a pencil mark on a block of wood to a finished lure and this is addicting


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

That's awesome! I've been putting things together to try my hand at the craft as well. 
I can't imagine anything more satisfying as catching a fish on a lure or fly made by my own hands. 
Keep us posted!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

That lure came out really nice Tom.Looks like it's on fire. I suppose You will want to run your own baits when we fish the Spring Fling.


----------



## Fishfinaddict (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm with donkey on this one, I think that lure is awesome. You are making me think about a new cabin fever fix. Keep it up. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Looks great, Tom! Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Thanks guys, it's not a easy as I thought it would be for sure and Donkey, you know we'll run those top secret baits of yours


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks great Tom!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That's a great looking bait especially for your first one! I will be looking forward to more from you!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

All Eyes said:


> That's a great looking bait especially for your first one! I will be looking forward to more from you!


thanks, ive had plenty of failures, this is the first one ill put hooks on


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice Tom!!!! how do you get that scale like appearance on it?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice looking lure, I'd buy it!

There is NOTHING more satisfying than using something you made yourself. I'm looking forward to seeing your next one.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Nice! welcome to the craft. There is no intervention for this uncontrollable behavior


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Your FIRST one!!!! I Think,,,it's not your last!! GOOD work Tom,,I can see more craftabillity(is THAT a word??) ,,in your future,,well the word derives from,,HILLBILLITY ,,AND THAT'S AMERICAN!! We all got a 'lil of that in us somewhere..... But a FINE first lure!! I BET it'll catch fish too..... Keep 'em coming .... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

welp, heres a few more after making many, many screw ups.lol.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

I really like the jointed.Walleye won't stand a chance.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

green wennie..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

and i think this should be a good night bite bait...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ironman172 said:


> Nice Tom!!!! how do you get that scale like appearance on it?


netting that i got a joanne fabrics.lol. just clip it on and paint. i did learn to allow it to dry first. if you dont, itll smear.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice looking baits you've made! You caught the fever now.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

ezbite said:


> netting that i got a joanne fabrics.lol. just clip it on and paint. i did learn to allow it to dry first. if you dont, itll smear.


Thanks Tom....all looking good....I will have to try air brushing instead of just brushing


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

You be rockin' now, Tom. My favorite is the green one.:B


----------

